# Forms Reports Server 10.1.2.0 FRM-92101 Problem



## Xervos (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein echtes schweres Problem. Ich habe einen Forms Reports Server von Oracle auf einer Windows XP Maschine laufen. Wenn ich mich auf meine Seite connecte läuft alles super das 10g Formular springt auf und ich kann ganz Normal arbeiten. Aber sobald ich einen Report anstoßen will bekomme ich Folgende Fehlermeldung: 

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/6893/errorbk.png

Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, vll kann mir einer dabei Helfen das zu Lösen. Ich habe mich schon im internet schlau gemacht nur da finde ich nichts (oder wenig) hilfreiches darüber. Bei Oracle selber braucht man nicht anfragen die schreiben einem nicht und Metalink kann man sowieso wegschmeißen. 

Ich brauch echt eure Hilfe 

danke 
lg


----------

